# 3 lb Butterball Frozen Cajun Style Boneless Turkey Breast Roast



## navigator (May 5, 2019)

Felt like some turkey but wanted it just for 2 people and not with a ton of leftovers, found one of these 3 lb Butterballs in the frozen case. I was reluctant at first as it was one of those that "Contains up to 20% of a solution..." but figured it would save me from having to brine and or inject.
It thawed in 24 hours in the fridge and I dried it off and threw away the gravy pack and rubbed it with some Killer Hogs BBQ rub and also oiled up a head of cauliflower and used the same rub on that.
Threw it in the Yoder at 325 till it hit 160 degrees and then let it rest almost 10 minutes and the temp peaked at 166.
Served it with the cauliflower and some homemade pickled onions and celery.
It was actually surprisingly good and juicy, but not much in the cajun flavor department.
Will be buying more of these and even slicing some for lunch meat.


----------



## chopsaw (May 5, 2019)

Good lookin cook . I'm a fan of those turkey roast . I really like them . Never had the cajun style . I buy the " turkey roast " It has both light and dark meat , I see that one is breast , all white meat . I bet it was good .


----------



## gmc2003 (May 6, 2019)

Nice looking birdie. I've seen those in the local grocer, but never tried one. May have to rethink that now.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## xray (May 6, 2019)

Nice bird! What a good looking plate, the cauliflower and onions yummy too.

I have about 5 of these turkey roasts in the freezer. They’re delicious, easy and great to make for a few people.

I may have to dig out the cajun one and inject with Tony’s...like!


----------



## uncle eddie (May 6, 2019)

I have always just done a breast - never a whole roast.  Your post looks delicious (like!) and I now plan to search for some turkey-breast roasts and give them a try.


----------



## navigator (May 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone, I didn't even take any before pics because I wasn't expecting much but was pleasantly surprised. I can't wait to try the white and dark meat one as well as the savory herb.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2019)

Nice looking meal there guy. I do the breast all the time.

Warren


----------

